# [HP Recovery Manager Trick] Creating more than one set of recovery disc and in ISO format



## bhupati (Sep 3, 2012)

HP doesn't allows more than one copy of recovery disc creation and also you don't get the choice of making ISOs instead of burning to the disc/USB.
Here are the workaround for this nuisance:

*CREATING MULTIPLE COPIES OF RECOVERY
*If you failed once and HP now shows you this -

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/attachments/tutorials/6726d1346644018-hp-recovery-manager-trick-creating-more-than-one-set-recovery-disc-iso-format-screenshot.03-09-2012-09.01.17.png

* Goto My Computer
* Click Organize -> Folder Options -> View -> Check "Show Hidden Files" and Uncheck "Hide Extension for Known Files" and "Hide Protected Operating System Files" -> OK
* Search for RMCStatus.bin
You'll see two files, delete them.

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/attachments/tutorials/6727d1346644366-hp-recovery-manager-trick-creating-more-than-one-set-recovery-disc-iso-format-screenshot.03-09-2012-08.51.52.png

* Now search fo[FONT=Georgia, Times New Roman, Times, serif]r Rebecca.dat
Delete.

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/attachments/tutorials/6729d1346644506-hp-recovery-manager-trick-creating-more-than-one-set-recovery-disc-iso-format-screenshot.03-09-2012-09.05.20.png

Open Recovery Manager again and you'll be allowed creation!


*CREATING ISO
** Download & install Phatom Drive
Phantom Drive
* Open Phantom starter -> Settings
* Uncheck "Reinsert image if ejected" -> OK

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/attachments/tutorials/6730d1346644791-hp-recovery-manager-trick-creating-more-than-one-set-recovery-disc-iso-format-screenshot.03-09-2012-08.53.18.png

* Use Phantom Creator to create a new DVD-R DL virtual disk and save it somewhere

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/attachments/tutorials/6731d1346644875-hp-recovery-manager-trick-creating-more-than-one-set-recovery-disc-iso-format-screenshot.03-09-2012-08.53.38.png

* Open recovery manager and you'll see the option to select the Disk option!
* After it completes _burning _to one disc, again create another virtual disc using Phantom Creator -> Rename -> Repeat process.

Done!

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/attachments/tutorials/6732d1346645062-hp-recovery-manager-trick-creating-more-than-one-set-recovery-disc-iso-format-screenshot.03-09-2012-08.55.44.png


----------



## Gollum (Sep 3, 2012)

Nice, but can't you just create a copy of the already created recovery disc. You can also create an ISO from the Burned disc which is a lot more easy.


----------



## bhupati (Sep 3, 2012)

For some users the recovery media creation using _real _disc fails (some error in disc/power failure) and they're unable to create another set so this method is for them. Also burning disc and _then _creating iso from them is time consuming. 
With this method one can simply backup their recovery in ISO (which is much faster), burn to disc when they _actually _want to recover and create once again if they somehow loose previous the backup


----------



## duke123 (Sep 3, 2012)

thank you bhupati...it was helpful...


----------



## abdourealcf (Sep 29, 2012)

bhupati said:


> For some users the recovery media creation using _real _disc fails (some error in disc/power failure) and they're unable to create another set so this method is for them. Also burning disc and _then _creating iso from them is time consuming.
> With this method one can simply backup their recovery in ISO (which is much faster), burn to disc when they _actually _want to recover and create once again if they somehow loose previous the backup


thanks man....i registered in this forum just to say thank you for this useful trick!
i was having trouble to burn the 2nd dvd of recovery....i was having verification error after the dvd is burn i tried 4 times without success!!!!
but when i created iso of the dvds with your trick and burned them with poweriso it worked like a charm!!!
thanks again!


----------



## mohsin20 (Apr 7, 2013)

hi, 

i am unable to locate rebecca.dat in windows 8.pls help me to reset recovery 




bhupati said:


> HP doesn't allows more than one copy of recovery disc creation and also you don't get the choice of making ISOs instead of burning to the disc/USB.
> Here are the workaround for this nuisance:
> 
> *CREATING MULTIPLE COPIES OF RECOVERY
> ...


----------



## Zygat (Jul 18, 2017)

Thanks, Bhupati ......
Trick helped me to launch the Recovery partition and restore the factory settings.
You have a beer with me ...


----------



## Flash (Jul 18, 2017)

Zygat said:


> Thanks, Bhupati ......
> Trick helped me to launch the Recovery partition and restore the factory settings.
> You have a beer with me ...


After 5 years? All the best.


----------

